# List of Phragmipedium species?



## Magicboy (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder where I can find a list of all known Phragmipedium species? I have looked at:

http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragdatasheets/index.html

But at:

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/species_phrag.asp

I find more...

Witch ones is accepted and witch are not?
How many species does the genus of Phragmipedium contain?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 20, 2007)

Kew would be the place to get the accepted names.

http://www.kew.org/wcsp/qsearch.do


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 20, 2007)

According to that list the genus of Phragmipedium should contain 62 species and varietys. I this really correct?


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 21, 2007)

And then P. bessae v. flavum or P. besseae f. flavum is not the accepted names. The name is P. besseae v. besseae.

How is this possible?


----------

